# Help with furnace exhaust smell throughout house



## cm257n7 (Nov 25, 2012)

I had my furnace replaced a year ago and 2 months ago and now I have begun to smell exhaust through the heater vents inside the house in every room EXCEPT the room where the furnace is located. I've stopped running it because it stinks and makes me sick. None of my monoxide detectors have gone off. I've looked at the ducting and nothing is rusted through but noticed there is no metal tape on any of the metal joints where pipes are connected together. Would that have anything to do with it? I'm at a total loss. Thanks!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

If you can smell it and it is making you sick get a service tech out ASAP


----------



## cm257n7 (Nov 25, 2012)

That's what I plan to do but I was hoping to get some insight before hand because as a woman I tend to get blown off. Thanks!


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Where are you located, I may be able to recommend someone that won't blow you off. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

sounds possible you have a cracked heat exchanger.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree, The only way it could happpen as you describe is a cracked heat exchanger. improper venting may cause the smell, but it would NOT be coming through the ductwork.

Do not run this furnace until you get an answer. I would phone the manufacturer directly ASAP. Also call the installer.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> sounds possible you have a cracked heat exchanger.


 Owers was cracked on ower furnace, It was a Goodman, And it was still under warrenty. And im sure yours is to.. They can be expensive to replace out of warrenty. Good Luck..


----------



## Gary Bontt (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you visibly see the flame when the furnace is running? If you can and see a jumpy flame with whiteish flames that is a good sign of a cracked exchanger. You could also need to install a fresh air duct to relive the pressure in the home.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

At two years old the warranty should take care of any problems, just call who ever installed it.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

what did you find out?


----------

